# Configuration for a PC under Rs 25,000.00



## ramakanta (Mar 22, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
*Ans: Mainly for web browsing, watching HD movies,MultiSim,Comsol, Siemens PLC and MS Office. Gaming Like IGI,NFS MostWanted*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:* <25000 INR*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows 7 Pro (x64)*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:* Already have a WD 1TB HDD*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:* Already have a DELL 22" Full HD LED*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *HDD and Graphic card,Keyboard, mouse,UPS(Already have)*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans*: This week* 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:* Yes*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:* I live in BHUBANESWAR. *
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:*Need Corsair RAM,PSU and Cabinet *

*My requirements: 
Core i3/i5 - 4th/5th/6th Gen
Motherboard
Cabinet(under 2000 INR)
PSU
Memory 8G*B


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2016)

Processor  - i3 4150 /  i3 6100  - 8200/8850 
Motherboard - Asus B85M-G / B150M D3H - 5700/8000 (You can opt for H81/H110 (3800/5800) chipset if you want to cut cost)
Memory - Kingston/Corsair/G Skill 8GB DDR3/ DDR4  - 3000/3200 
PSU - Antec VP450P / Seasonic Eco 430 / Seasonic S12 II Bronze 430 - 2500/3300/4000 (Corsair PSU for your build is not that popular/not rated good. If still you want to stick with Corsair you can check out CX430/430M, CS450, RM450 price range from 2800-6500)
Cabinet - Generic ~1200 (Corsair cabinet price starts from 3500/- and up)

The choice you make with cabinet and PSU defines what build/motherboard combo you can afford in this budget.

# Skylake components are coloured blue
* Prices are just for reference.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 22, 2016)

again Confusion.please which one B85M-G or B150M D3H.if you what should to buy ??
finally stick with Antec VP450P and Cabinet - Generic


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> again Confusion.please which one B85M-G or B150M D3H.if you what should to buy ??
> finally stick with Antec VP450P and Cabinet - Generic


The choice of motherboard B85 or B150 depends on what gen i3 you pick. The reason I put them in different colour font is to avoid confusion. 
Since you're gonna go for the Antec PSU and generic cabinet, you can very well afford i3 6100.


*CPU
*i3 61008850*Motherboard*Gigabyte B150M D3H8000*RAM*8GB DDR4*3200*PSU*Antec VP450P2500*Cabinet*Generic1200*Total
**23750*

* Depends on your preference/availability you can buy from one of these brand. Kingston, Corsair, G skill.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 22, 2016)

nac said:


> The choice of motherboard B85 or B150 depends on what gen i3 you pick. The reason I put them in different colour font is to avoid confusion.
> Since you're gonna go for the Antec PSU and generic cabinet, you can very well afford i3 6100.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks . About uP. what about you, i3/i5 4th Gen instead of i3 6100.


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> i5 4th Gen instead of i3 6100.


It will be tight, yeah i5 4th will fit. BTW, what's the graphic card you have...


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 22, 2016)

nac said:


> It will be tight, yeah i5 4th will fit. BTW, what's the graphic card you have...



ASUS RADEON HD5450 DDR3 2GB
if i5 4th then which number??


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> ASUS RADEON HD5450 DDR3 2GB
> if i5 4th then which number??


i5 4460, even with this your budget may likely to shoot up. i5 4690 will sure make you to shell out lot more than you initially planned.
Wait for someone to comment, if this PSU is good enough for i5 or not. I am not sure about it and I don't remember anyone cheap out on PSU when going for i5. It's either people go for quality PSU when opt of i5 or i5 itself demands higher PSU (though I doubt it) or their gaming needs demands better PSU. Whatever it is, wait and confirm. While waiting why don't you do some research?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 23, 2016)

*Budget - 26k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4460
*13,000
**Motherboard*
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
*5,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz
*3,200*
*Power Supply*
Antec VP500PC
*3,300*
*Cabinet*Zebronics Vent
*1,000*
*Total**26,000*


----------



## TAYLORVEGETOSWIFT (Mar 23, 2016)

I have Antec vp450p.it is a good psu.
The price is around Rs. 3,000 in the local market. You can get it at Rs. 2,300 from online. But dont buy from snapdeal.

Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 8, 2016)

Budget -24.5K

Intel Core i3 6100 -8500,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4 -2500,
 Antec VP500PC -3000,
 Antec GX200 -3000.
  Total -24,500.




Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 9, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -24.5K
> 
> Intel Core i3 6100 -8500,
> Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
> ...



Thanks for reply. I have purchased all ,that you have mentioned instead of RAM.due to unavailability of RAM ,tii date I have not assembled my system. I will post all images after assembled.what does  means (1*8 gb and 2*4gb) mention in model.2.5k is today price or anything else.

also I have confused about IPS monitor.i want to buy new one.
*forum.digit.in/tvs-monitors/198493-ips-monitor-under-9k.html
Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -
*s14.postimg.org/gncsj5f71/IMG_20160827_143718_1472301038350.jpg

*s14.postimg.org/3s4swdzxp/IMG_20160827_172557_1472301016699.jpg

*s14.postimg.org/f5rc7lagd/IMG_20160827_172721_1472301056435.jpg

*s14.postimg.org/yc4jarqy5/IMG_20160827_172748_1472301075684.jpg

I think heat sink is not suitable for this processor.

- - - Updated - - -

*s16.postimg.org/jsguvxxht/IMG_20160827_172908_1472301116941.jpg

*s16.postimg.org/h9v5v9brl/IMG_20160827_172935_1472301144575.jpg

*s16.postimg.org/b53nhxjo1/IMG_20160827_173215_1472301180582.jpg

*s16.postimg.org/9wfrwarpt/IMG_20160827_173410_1472301244782.jpg

*s16.postimg.org/3ro9iyzm9/IMG_20160827_173443_1472301283616.jpg

There are no rubber to protect bare wires from body.

*s16.postimg.org/jm35suocx/IMG_20160827_173712_1472301210102.jpg
Chinese power cord , there are no Earthing point.waiste for me.

*s16.postimg.org/91t8a9jv5/IMG_20160902_091227_1472791383607.jpg

*s16.postimg.org/51m2y0te9/IMG_20160902_091341_1472791419378.jpg

*s16.postimg.org/yr3v441xt/IMG_20160902_091600_1472791463291.jpg
Fans , switches ,LEDs wires are not good qualities.

*s16.postimg.org/9mcuqp2hd/IMG_20160902_091953_1472791492002.jpg
Side cover is very thin ,when open or close,side lock automatically bend.

*s16.postimg.org/eou6lhbrl/IMG_20160902_092218_1472791559398.jpg
Front USB mounting very poor.also PCB not good quality as it price.

*s16.postimg.org/b3yb29781/IMG_20160902_092338_1472791604769.jpg
Front plastic is not enough strong,when ever you insert/remove pendrive ,it's bending...

*s16.postimg.org/xem6284i9/IMG_20160906_075703_1473128872411.jpg


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 11, 2016)

Cool Mater Hyper 103
*s11.postimg.org/tl7lsv4tb/IMG_20160910_222924_1473530978560.jpg

*s11.postimg.org/qsee8u4gv/IMG_20160910_222952_1473531020916.jpg

*s13.postimg.org/is245r34z/IMG_20160911_070407_1473557740095.jpg

*s14.postimg.org/6feqcu4bx/IMG_20160911_095754_1473581593324.jpg

*s14.postimg.org/pyjbm733h/IMG_20160911_101007_1473581610932.jpg


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 13, 2016)

After getting RAM ,, fully assembled 
*s16.postimg.org/80iz7qgxd/IMG_20160912_220046_1473715972297.jpg

*s16.postimg.org/mv7klwqi9/IMG_20160912_220127_1473715989396.jpg

*s16.postimg.org/opkf3ndip/IMG_20160912_222803_1473716005377.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Finally waiting for IPS monitor ...


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 13, 2016)

pictures for ants?? 

is there no space for cable management?


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 14, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> pictures for ants??
> 
> is there no space for cable management?



Ant.  ????????

I have no idea ,how to manage cables,is there any videos to learn how to manage cables.thank you.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 14, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> Ant.  ????????
> 
> I have no idea ,how to manage cables,is there any videos to learn how to manage cables.thank you.



the pictures are very small. 

[YOUTUBE]Uc01oUqmxhE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZelaJ5ukwGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 14, 2016)

Stock cooler not sufficient for 6th gen Intel processors??


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 15, 2016)

From where did u bought your pc parts me too from BBSR.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 15, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> From where did u bought your pc parts me too from BBSR.



Hey I am from BBSR too. But currently working in Blore. Please do lemme know if you guys get good deals. I am looking for a good deal on GTX 1070. Hopefully mdcomputers will have some sale during Diwali. Maybe even comp shops in Saheed Nagar.


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 21, 2016)

Yesterday bought
The  last one Dell   monitor  
*s16.postimg.org/71y0rme6p/IMG_20160921_004750_1474440800515.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



sumit05 said:


> From where did u bought your pc parts me too from BBSR.



Bhubaneswar saheed Nagar
There are lot of shops in saheed Nagar.you can not get all from one shop.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2016)

^^Congrats *ramakanta*!! Which shop in Saheed Nagar dija buy from?


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 22, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Congrats *ramakanta*!! Which shop in Saheed Nagar dija buy from?



IT Care...


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 22, 2016)

ramakanta said:


> IT Care...



Did u get all the part from IT Care.I m also looking to buy the same config next month.Can u please tell how much it cost you -

Dell s2216h
Intel Core i3 6100
Antec VP500PC

Where can i get Antec PSU & cabinet.Thanks replay soon.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 22, 2016)

^^ Whoa!! Are you from BBSR too?


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yup! i m from BBSR.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 24, 2016)

Turn right from Rupali Square to enter Saheed Nagar road. Turn left at the intersection and there is a big shop on the left - forgot the name. I had bought all my components from there in 2010. The guy gave good deals too.


----------



## ramakanta (Sep 27, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> Did u get all the part from IT Care.I m also looking to buy the same config next month.Can u please tell how much it cost you -
> 
> Dell s2216h
> Intel Core i3 6100
> ...


you can get Antec @ infocare solution Saheed Nagar.
Dell s2216h  - Rs.9k
Intel Core i3 6100 - 8.3k
Antec VP500PC - 3k
Antec Cabinate 3.3k
combo key/mouse 700
dvd wr 900


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 29, 2016)

Ok thanks.Which graphics card do you use?


----------



## ramakanta (Oct 2, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> Ok thanks.Which graphics card do you use?



i have ASUS RADEON HD5450 DDR3 2GB but not installed. without graphics it runs fine..


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Oct 27, 2016)

Please give the rates of all the products u  bought and what games can be played on this PC without graphics card?


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 2, 2016)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Please give the rates of all the products u  bought and what games can be played on this PC without graphics card?



*forum.digit.in/pc-components-configurations/196712-configuration-pc-under-rs-25-000-00-a-3.html


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> GTX


exact same lol
from bbsr, working in bangalore.. looking for a RX 580 tier GPU


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2017)

@Nerevarine - dude, where from BBSR?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2017)

Unit 9, you ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2017)

Aiginia - after Khandagiri


----------



## ramakanta (Oct 1, 2017)

*s25.postimg.org/z7us9jqp7/IMG_20161223_185930.jpg

after installed Linux Mint why my starting up  screen look like??any problem settings??


----------

